# heures par semaine prevu au contrat



## mamounette 35 (14 Septembre 2022)

bonjour voilà j ai un contrat de 3o heures semaine. la maman m a donner son planning pour le mois et 
1ere semaine 28H 
2 EME Semaine 20 heures 
3 eme semaine 23 heures 
4 eme semaines 37 heures 
ma question a t elle le droit de compter les heures non faites la semaine d avant dans celle de la semaine suivante ou doit elle compter les 7 heures en plus de la 4 eme semaine en heure complementaire


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Toute heure non faire ne peuve pas être rattraper.

La semaine ou il y a 37 h effectivement il y aura 7 h en heure complémentaires 

Parler avec cette maman est assurée vous qu elle ai bien compris le fonctionnement et surtout que les heures non faite ne se rattrape pas


----------



## Capri95 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Faite une mise au point d'entrée de jeu.
La maman n'a pas à vous faire rattraper une heure quand elle n'est pas faite.
Et pour les 37h00 elle devra vous payer 7h00 complémentaire.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Septembre 2022)

Désolée Violetta mais encore une maman qui veut faire à sa sauce je peux m'agacer ? 😉donc pour répondre à la postante vous êtes partie sur une mensualisation de 30h payées faites ou pas donc la maman veut 37h pour la 4ème semaine mais vous pouvez toujours refuser ces 7h complémentaires puisque vous êtes payée juste pour 30h surtout si cette dame veut récupérer les heures sur une autre semaine !!! çà s'appelle du paiement au REEL et çà n'existe plus ... soit elle paie les 7h soit vous ne les faites pas non mais c'est fou çà !!! c'est peut-être exceptionnel ce mois-ci ? elle ne demandera peut-être plus à dépasser ces 30h mais si cela se reproduit elle fera encore à sa sauce ? ... expliquez lui bien comme cela fonctionne car soit cela n'a pas été fait soit elle n'a ou ne veut pas comprendre et voit cela à son avantage !!! si elle demande souvent plus de 30h perso je revois la mensualisation des heures à la hausse !!!


----------



## mamounette 35 (14 Septembre 2022)

Merci c est bien ce que je pensais  mais j avais un doute donc avant de lui en parler je voulais avoir vos avis ..


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Non!

Vu une juriste la semaine dernière qui redisait très clairement et sans embage que dans notre profession il n'y a aucun doute possible, pas de moyenne ni mensuelle, ni annuelle, pas de planning variable car le temps de travail doit être donné pour une semaine, *toutes les semaines identiques*, même les semaines A et B comme on peut quelques fois le proposer est illégal.
 Là cette Maman a signé un contrat de 30h par semaine, les heures non faites d'une semaine ne sont pas rattrapables (c'est de l'absence pour convenance perso du PE), les heures au delà des 30h contractuelles seraient des heures complémentaires qui ne peuvent t'être imposées et qui doivent t'être payées SI tu acceptes de les faire, tout en sachant que des HC ne doivent pas avoir caractère réguliers sinon il faut revoir la mensu.

Ici on voit que régulièrement le PE aurait besoin de toi durant 37h/sem, soit il s'assure que tu es toujours dispo pour lui quand il en a besoin et fait un contrat de 37h/sem, toutes les semaines, les autres semaines il pourra s'il le souhaite te confier son enfant même s'il ne va pas au travail (car ça ce n'est pas ton problème) ou pas mais tu seras payée.
Soit il reste sur ce 30h payées (faites ou non) mais devra systématiquement te demander si tu es OK pour faire plus la 4eme semaine, prenant le risque que tu octroi la place laissée vacante à un autre contrat (c'est ton droit) ou tout simplement ne pas avoir envie de le faire.

Enfin disons autre chose: un employeur n'a pas le droit d’empêcher son salarié d'avoir un temps plein donc s'il ne lui fait pas un contrat à temps plein (pour nous c'est 45h/sem en AC soit 195h/mois) les semaines, mois, jours et horaires par jours doivent être mentionnés au contrat car c'est la seule condition pour que tu saches quand ta disponibilité est engagée et payée pour eux. A défaut un tribunal pourra retoquer le contrat l'imposant à 45h/sem depuis le début du contrat au taux négocié... et on a 3 ans pour réclamer son du... donc pas d'horaire variable et encore moins avec remise du planning mois par mois car là ta dispo à temps plein est engagée sans être payée, c'est illégal!

Il est important de préciser que peut être dans son secteur d'activité ça se passe ainsi pour elle mais en tant que PE c'est bien la CCN des AMs qu'elle est obligée d'appliquer.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

@Griselda 

Je te cites :

Vu une juriste la semaine dernière qui redisait très clairement et sans embage que dans notre profession il n'y a aucun doute possible, pas de moyenne ni mensuelle, ni annuelle, pas de planning variable car le temps de travail doit être donné pour une semaine, *toutes les semaines identiques*, même les semaines A et B comme on peut quelques fois le proposer est illégal.

Ah, c'est SA position je présume, car le planning variable est quand même indiqué dans la ccn.
Rien n'indique que c'est illégal de proposer des amplitudes horaires différentes sur un nbre de semaines définies.

Ou a t'elle été péché ses infos, c'est une juriste spécial AM ? Dont le prénom commence car S ?

A tout hasard ???


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Si j'ai bien compris oui c'est une juriste notamment spécialisée dans notre métier d'AM depuis fort longtemps.

Je n'ai pas retenue son prénom.

Mais c'est bien ce qu'elle a expliqué.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Et sur quels critères affirme t'elle cela ? C'est curieux , pourquoi se serait illégal si la ccn mentionne les plannings variables ?  Elle embrouille  non ?
Sans indiscrétion c'était une réunion organisée par ton rpe ?


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

oui


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu le problème avec un petit contrat avec une aide soignante. C'est devenu du grand n'importe quoi et essayer de faire respecter le principe que les absences non justifiées sont dues et ne se rattrapent pas m'a valu un licenciement .les heures complémentaires a payer a donner a penser à ces gens que j'étais une voleuse. Cette petite a eu encore 2 nounous après moi et l'une d'elle a été accusée a tort de mauvais traitements qu'elle a arrêté le métier une année.
Tout ça pour te dire qu'il faut être clair des le début quitte à expliquer par écrit ce que sont les absences non justifiées au contrat et aussi les heures complémentaires. 
Si cette PE donne le planning pour un mois lui noter . A chaque semaine par rapport au 30h du contrat ce qui sera paye même si la petite n'est pas là et ce qui sera en heures complémentaires. Ce n'est pas pour contrarier les parents c'est la mensualisation.


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Il est certain que dès le départ quand un Parent demande un contrat, d'autant plus pas à temps plein (moins de 45h/sem) il est important de leur demander les horaires précis et leur expliquer qu'on ne peut pas faire une moyenne, encore moins avec un planning donné plus tard au coup par coup car alors impossible d'allouer la place vacante à un autre contrat pour compléter celui ci.

Réalise qu'en faisant ainsi la semaine où tu n'a l'enfant que 37h tu devrais pouvoir prendre un autre temps partiel durant 8h mais les 3 autres semaines c'est carrément 17 heures que tu pourrais allouer à un autre contrat, sauf que c'est impossible de garantir ta dispo pour un autre durant ces 15h/sem sans connaitre le planning du 1er. Cela représente 65h/mois de perdues mais tu verras aussi que curieusement quand il y aura des congés, des jours feriés cela va poser problème aussi.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Une conférence qui tourne sur la france sur la nouvelle ccn, en partenariat avec une association bien connue assistante familiale,,et assistante mat ?

Si oui, bémol avec les dires de cette juriste,  mais alors bémol !


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

non j'ai assisté aussi à cette conférence et je suis d'accord gros bémol, beaucoup d'approximations.

Il s'agit d'une juriste que nous voyons plusieurs fois par an depuis plusieurs années et elle nous donne des éclairages sur differents sujets qui concernent notre metier.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ok je suis heureuse que tu partages mes doutes sur la conférence en question,  malheureusement les animatrices des rpes ont littéralement bu les paroles (parfois très confuses) de l'intervenante. Pour une de ses affirmations je me suis renseignée à ma dreets,  et là dessus elle à bien mythonė les animatrices.


----------



## kikine (15 Septembre 2022)

> Ok je suis heureuse que tu partages mes doutes sur la conférence en question, malheureusement les animatrices des rpes ont littéralement bu les paroles (parfois très confuses) de l'intervenante. Pour une de ses affirmations je me suis renseignée à ma dreets, et là dessus elle à bien mythonė les animatrices.



je suis curieuse  c'est quoi ses affirmations douteuses?


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

alors faut calculer comment la mensualisation quand un PE nous propose un planning variable ???

*/ On calcule 1 sem à X h , 2ème sem à Y h .....
*OU *
*/ on calcule avec le max d'heures ?????


----------



## kikine (15 Septembre 2022)

avec le max d'heure


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Merci Kikine


----------



## kikine (15 Septembre 2022)

sauf si le roulement est régulier noté au contrat et ne change pas ainsi tu peux potentiellement ( on y crois tous...) compléter le contrat


----------



## leo-vany (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tous le monde 
Je cherche justement, où serait écrit le faite que l’on ne rattrape pas les heures non faite de la semaine passée 
Merci à toutes


----------



## Nounousand02 (21 Septembre 2022)

Article 105 du socle spécifique.  Les périodes pendant lesquelles l'enfant est confié à l'assistante maternelle étant prévu au contrat de travail les temps d'absence non prévus sont rémunérés...


----------

